# ZT Eastbourne!!!!!!!!



## Haymaker Hayman (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all,

Due to popular demand ZT Eastbourne looks to be in the pipeline. As well as myself, this will be involving MR ZT himself, Sol Gilbert and current Britain's Strongest Man (under 105Kg) Scott Reid.

Just wanted to get a feel for people's thoughts and amount of interest.

Please posts your thoughts and we'll get this happening as soon as we can.

Martin.


----------



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Heya Martin,

A friend of mine trains over at ZT in Hove. I have trained Kyokushin for 13 years and have just started training BJJ over at Marcio Gomes Gracie Barra place in Brighton. I'd definately be interested in coming over and having a look around, let me know how things go .


----------

